# Alsa problem[solved]

## desatan

cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="zh_CN"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64 amd64 ~x86 x86"

USE="cjk -qt"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

~ # lspci -v |grep audio

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                [ !! ] * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ] * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ] * Loading ALSA modules ...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_via82xx ...

WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko': No such file or directory

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-via82xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmes  [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)  [ !! ] * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]

~ #Last edited by desatan on Thu Oct 06, 2005 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## feivelda

Have you installed the alsa-driver package?

In your make.conf, ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" does it all for your architecture, because amd64 is a subtype of ~amd64 and ~x86 isn't for your architecture

----------

## desatan

 *feivelda wrote:*   

> Have you installed the alsa-driver package?

 

yes,i have installed it successfully.

emerge -s alsa-driver

Searching...

[ Results for search key : alsa-driver ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-sound/alsa-driver

      Latest version available: 1.0.9b

      Latest version installed: 1.0.9b

      Size of downloaded files: 1,972 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

 *feivelda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In your make.conf, ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" does it all for your architecture, because amd64 is a subtype of ~amd64 and ~x86 isn't for your architecture

 

thanks,i am a newbie.

----------

## feivelda

Now I know. You have to config your alsa script like in the Dmix guide

The config there is also for the via82xx.

Note, that you must replace the snd-cmipci with snd-via82xx

----------

## maxima

did u just update the kernel ?

----------

## desatan

 *maxima wrote:*   

> did u just update the kernel ?

 

non,i have compiled it.

it seems have to recompile it by feivelda's advisor.

HoHo,Sorry for my bad english.i am a chinese.

----------

## Headrush

This is a common problem when people switch between using the in-kernel ALSA drivers and the alsa-driver package.

Kernel modules from the previous method remain and cause problems.

The quickest/simple solution is to remove the modules directory (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo and then rebuilt your kernel modules using make modules_install

If you're going to only use the in-kernel ALSA drivers, make sure to unmerge alsa-driver.

If you're going to use the alsa-driver package, make sure to re-emerge alsa-driver after the kernel modules are updated.

(And make sure you haven't included ALSA support in the kernel)

----------

## feivelda

I think not so, I think he has compiled the alsa-driver package directly.

Because he said, alsa-driver compiled sucessfully. This isn't so when the alsa options in the kernel config are activated.

----------

## Headrush

 *feivelda wrote:*   

> I think not so, I think he has compiled the alsa-driver package directly.
> 
> Because he said, alsa-driver compiled sucessfully. This isn't so when the alsa options in the kernel config are activated.

 

Assuming the alsa-driver is emerged after the kernel is built with ALSA support. If you compiled the alsa-driver first and then rebuilt kernel -> no error.

The in-kernel and alsa-driver packages install the sound modules in different spots in the /lib/modules/ tree.

```
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko': No such file or directory
```

Trying to load one from /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/kernel/sound directory. (In-kernel I believe)

```
WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 
```

Trying to load one from /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver (ALSA-driver I believe)

----------

## desatan

thank both of you very much.  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Headrush

 *desatan wrote:*   

> thank both of you very much.  

 

Did you get the problem fixed?

If so, please post what you did to help others would might have the same problems.

----------

## desatan

sorry.my english is too bad to clearly say how to sovle it.

i sovled it by feivelda's advisor:

"Now I know. You have to config your alsa script like in the Dmix guide "

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix#Installing_ALSA

----------

## Headrush

 *desatan wrote:*   

> sorry.my english is too bad to clearly say how to sovle it.
> 
> i sovled it by feivelda's advisor:
> 
> "Now I know. You have to config your alsa script like in the Dmix guide "
> ...

 

I know english isn't your first language, but if you can understand, are you saying that configuring dmix following the HOWTO fixed the unresolved symbol problems with the modules? 

I would think these are two separate problems and dmix wouldn't change that.

----------

## desatan

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *desatan wrote:*   sorry.my english is too bad to clearly say how to sovle it.
> 
> i sovled it by feivelda's advisor:
> 
> "Now I know. You have to config your alsa script like in the Dmix guide "
> ...

 

i did  by the HOWTO document and recompiled kernel.

----------

## Bigun

What if you use genkernel?  Is it any different?

----------

